# Anyone have resort map of Port O'Call, Hilton Head



## mikey0531 (Jun 14, 2006)

We have been assigned cottage number 22 -- 3 bedroom -- does anyone know where this is located?  Is it anywhere near the pool?  Or, does anyone have a resort map that can be emailed to me?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Debi,
I don't but I bet a phone call to the resort would get you the info. There are two pools and they are nearer the high rise buildings. From what I saw of the resort on our last trip, it's just not that big.
We'll be there the same week as you - i saw the last minute rental offer and would have grabbed it but we already rented a cottage from someone else 
(#39).
My kids are a boy of 15 and girl of 13, how old are yours?


----------



## nerodog (Jun 15, 2006)

hi, I have one at home and will get back to you over the weekend...


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 15, 2006)

Nerodog,
Thanks, I'd love to see the map too!


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have one who's 2 1/2 and my son will be 15 in August.  Maybe we could get them together.  Mine isn't happy that he's not bringing a friend this trip.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 15, 2006)

That's great -- thanks very much 

Debi


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 15, 2006)

That's a nice coincidence! 
I've sent you a provate email.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 16, 2006)

HI Irene, I am looking at the map and you are right next door to the cottage I was in !! It is not at the entrance, but you are the third cluster of cottages and you are right on the lagoon to see alligators!! Its a nice unit, no porch but I think you will like it. I dont know how to put the map on email so here is the phone no# to obtain one.. reba management - 843-842-5583. I am sure they will send one to you. You will get one at check in...it is nice and private and thereis a beach access gate  walking distance and right out the door  from your cottage.  The resort is not that big so its easy to walk around. There are 2 pools also.Van der Meer tennis center is right next door.You can also drive to the beach, 5-10 min, small parking lot near the Crowne plaza resort. Have fun !!!!!!!!


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 16, 2006)

Would you be able to tell me where cottage 22 is located?  What it is near?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Nero! I think I'll leave the alligator part as a surprise for the family (some will not be pleased, and I'm not speaking of the kids,  lol).
The owner told me it had no porch, that the original owner elected to have a larger living room and sacrificed the porch. Given the heat, I doubt I would want to use one anyway.
I guess I'll wait til checkin for the map, but thanks again for the info,
Irene


----------

